# Joe Perry's Hotsauce, get it while you can



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

JOE PERRY’S ROCK YOUR WORLD

Mango-Peach Tango and Boneyard Brew hot sauces

Aerosmith’s lead guitarist Joe Perry is devastating taste buds with his Rock Your World hot sauces. Mango-Peach Tango is an exotic sauce with a Caribbean flair and is made with fresh ingredients, including peach, mango, bell pepper, lime juice, onion, garlic and habanero chiles. Its burst of fruit is followed by a serious wallop of heat to the palate. It’s also preservative free and tastes great on fish, meat and fowl. Mango-Peach Tango joins Perry’s Boneyard Brew hot sauce, a fusion BBQ/hot sauce that packs muscular heat thanks to its trio of habanero, chipotle and bell peppers. Both sauces are available with or without Joe Perry’s collector guitar pick and can be purchased online and in quality food venues. List Prices: $7.99; with guitar pick, $8.99; Joe Perry’s Rock Your World joeperrysrockyourworld.com 

:2guns:


----------



## guitarzan (Feb 22, 2006)

woah, it sounds like i need to go shopping. someone must carry that in my neck of the woods. (N.S.)


----------

